# Recovering My Wife's Mexican Citizenship



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, we’re getting closer to our goal of making our retiree escape to Mexico!! However, there are several topics where we could use your sage advice. I’ll make separate threads for each function in order to make each an individual discussion.

With school finally out for the summer, we plan to make a trip over to the Mexican Consulate in Little Rock to start our preparations for moving to Mexico. In the past, dealing with the consulate has been an exercise in frustration; they were rude, pushy & short-tempered – especially with their own citizens. Even with us, their behavior was not much better. On our way out, while an employee was trying to help us with answers & information, imagine our surprise when his supervisor proceeded to scold him, in front of us - for helping us out!!

Anyway, I’ve called & emailed several times over the past 5 or 6 weeks without any answers, help or reciprocation from them. The receptionist always takes my name, address, phone number & the reason for my call; then dutifully promises that I will be contacted promptly. Hasn’t happened yet, and I no longer have any expectation of it. So here we are, planning a trip to go deal with them in person with the hope, at least, of being able to accomplish our purposes in only two trips. One trip, to get information & forms; the second, to return the forms & continue the processes.

I could really use your help to know what more to expect in the way of requirements, forms, supporting documents & documentation we will need to take with us as part of the following process:

*Recovering wife’s citizenship:*
•	She was born in Mexico (Veracruz); we got married in Mexico DF in 1987; 
•	she had to acquire US citizenship because of my Army career in 1993; 
•	dual citizenship was not an issue for the US (supposedly), but Mexico did not permit it – so she had to renounce her Mexican citizenship as part of the process
•	recently, Mexico has changed its laws to allow dual citizenship & instituted a process to “recover” Mexican citizenship for those who desire it after naturalizing as US citizens

Thanks for your help, links & information!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Back in 1980´s when a Mexican National became a US Naturalized citizen and swore the oath which included renowncing their Mexican Citizenship all they had to do was go to a Mexican Consulate and fill out a form to regain it for a small fee. They did away with this requirement in the late 80s or early 90s and automatically even if they swore the oath decades before Mexico recocongnizes all Mexican Nationals as Citizens of Mexico. She already has Mexican citizenship automatically. There is no need to do anything.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

See a previous post. She can get her voter card and passport by taking her birth certificate to a Mexican consulate. 
If she no longer has her birth certificate, she will have to use her US passport and a tourist permit to enter Mexico, then go to her place of birth and visit the registro civil to apply for a new birth certificate. Family witnesses and church records may help. Then she can get her Mexican documents restored.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> See a previous post. She can get her voter card and passport by taking her birth certificate to a Mexican consulate.
> If she no longer has her birth certificate, she will have to use her US passport and a tourist permit to enter Mexico, then go to her place of birth and visit the registro civil to apply for a new birth certificate. Family witnesses and church records may help. Then she can get her Mexican documents restored.


When getting a FMT or a FMM tourist cards at the TJ or Mexicali airports the only others getting them where Mexicans living legally in the US that either lost their Mexican documents or Mexican Americans that never bothered to get them and me. You are right, no proof of Mexican Citizenship and you need a FMM tourist card to enter the interior legally.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

A relative in Mexico can get an original copy of her birth certificate.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your posts & information here and on the other thread(s) that I posted. This issue seems closely related to getting her matricula electoral, as well. She still has originals & certified copies (from Mexico) of her birth certificate, education, etc.... plus an expired passport. Hopefully, it will be a very cut-and-dried (read 'simplified') process to accomplish for both needs (recovered citizenship & matricula).

Thanks again, guy - I sincerely appreciate your help!!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, there is nothing to recover: she is an Mexican national already, and since she has her birth certificate in her possession, she is all prepared to get her passport and her IFE (that’s the voter’s card, which I assume is what you mean by the _matrícula electoral_).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Yes, there is nothing to recover: she is an Mexican national already, and since she has her birth certificate in her possession, she is all prepared to get her passport and her IFE (that’s the voter’s card, which I assume is what you mean by the _matrícula electoral_).


Correct there is nothing to recover as of the late 80s or early 90s. All Mexican Nationals and their children no matter where they were born are Mexican citizens automatically no matter what country they immigrated to and became Naturalized citizens of.


----------

